# Western on TJ, no plow lights



## cjshloman (Nov 10, 2004)

I have a 1998 Wrangler with western plow. I had on my jeep for over four years now with no issues whatsoever. Tonight when I started it up and turn on the lights I have the lights from the jeep on but not the plow lights. When I put the high beams on the headlights turn off and all that is on are the parking lights. Anybody got any quick fixes that I can look at real quick first before I start having to trace all my wires?? It would figure because were having a blizzard tomorrow Lol.


----------



## info4tim (Oct 27, 2013)

If you haven't already: chk grounds on plow lites, any in line fuses, switches - power n grd.


----------



## info4tim (Oct 27, 2013)

If you haven't already: chk grounds on plow lites, any in line fuses, switches - power n grd.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Get your text light out. Had one today. In the plow side harness, where the wires connect from both sides to one wire, the connections were rotted.


----------

